# Grain filler



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Has anyone tried using solvent based grain filler for filling oak grain? I learned about it years ago in a painting text book, I think they said to wipe it on with burlap, then let set and wipe with a soft cloth. I did this on my home mantle to accentuate the grain, I did not tint the filler and left the oak veneer natural and applied a few clear coats when it was dry.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

canopainting said:


> Has anyone tried using solvent based grain filler for filling oak grain? I learned about it years ago in a painting text book, I think they said to wipe it on with burlap, then let set and wipe with a soft cloth. I did this on my home mantle to accentuate the grain, I did not tint the filler and left the oak veneer natural and applied a few clear coats when it was dry.


I’m a bit confused. If it’s a grain filler, then how does it accentuate the grain? I would assume it would reduce the appearance of grain and be a prelude to priming and painting, clear coating. Can you clarify a bit?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

RH said:


> I’m a bit confused. If it’s a grain filler, then how does it accentuate the grain? I would assume it would reduce the appearance of grain and be a prelude to priming and painting, clear coating. Can you clarify a bit?


Not sure how it would accentuate either. 

BUT* if tinted it can. You can tint it red, white, blue, green etc. And that's the color that will be in the grain. It's a really cool effect.

The solvent fillers are basically an attempt to prevent grain raise. I'd just pair them with oil & oil or water & water, to prevent any issues.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Sher-Wood filler. Used it on lots of oak millwork being painted. Mix it with a little paint thinner and wipe across the grain leaving a film across. Come back the next day and knockem smooth with sandpaper. Using sherwins easy sand primer over does a real nice job chalking up the imperfections. Sand them smooth with 220.

I know hardwood floor finishers use the trowelable filler to make the floor finish much smoother in appearance.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ThreeSistersPainting said:


> Sher-Wood filler. Used it on lots of oak millwork being painted. Mix it with a little paint thinner and wipe across the grain leaving a film across. Come back the next day and knockem smooth with sandpaper. Using sherwins easy sand primer over does a real nice job chalking up the imperfections. Sand them smooth with 220.
> 
> I know hardwood floor finishers use the trowelable filler to make the floor finish much smoother in appearance.


Sherwood filler. Good stuff. Sold tons of it. There is a water based version as well, but most SW people won't know about it. D80NH52 i think. Haven't sold it since 1997 so i could be wrong.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

The filler I use is called Timbermate which is water soluble. Can use it as a putty or thinned as a trowelable grain filler. Has a long shelf life. It will dry out but I just add a little water and it comes back good as new. I use a mud mixer on my drill to whip it up nice and give it the texture of mashed potatoes. I buy the gallon buckets. Doesn't shrink as bad as solvent based. It will take stain before or after application. If so inclined you can fill the grain on oak you plan to paint and completely hide the grain. This will take one good coat of filler sand and two of a high build primer with sanding between coats. A bunch of work, I have only done it on one set of cabinets and will probably never do it again. It dries hard enough to not to crack, flake or chip. It does stink...smells like a bandaid...I think the smell comes from some type of phenolic compound they add to keep it if from growing anything. Smell goes away after 24 hr. If you dye it or add some stain you can use it to highlight the grain in oak. Most commonly used just to fill grain on oak and mahogany to get a grain free final finish. I have only bought it through paintsource.net have not seen it retail. There are some good youtube videos on how to use it.


----------

